# Felt Ethic



## Moenitor (11. Februar 2005)

Hi,
mir hat jemand angeboten sein mittlerweile 1 Jahr altes Ethic von Felt fÃ¼r 150â¬ zu haben, er ist wenig gefahren (fast nur StraÃe) und das Rad hat wenig Kratzer.
Denkt ihr dass der Preis gerechtfertigt ist, worauf muss ich achten?

Ihr seht ich bin ein ziemlicher anfÃ¤nger und brauch deaher Hilfe.

Danke im Vorraus.
MfG. Moenitor


----------



## Moenitor (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo, hier sind gerade 5 Leute im BMX-Forum, es kann doch nich sein dass alle so Frischlinge ("Noob" hat sich zu CS-Kiddyhaft angehört) sind wie ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milchbrötchen88 (12. Februar 2005)

Ich würde dir von abraten...
Punkt 1. felt ist viel zu schwer...
Punkt 2 DU weist nich was der typ wirklich mit dem rahmen gemacht hat...
punkt 3 es gibt schon günstige gute Bmx für wenich geld....
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Moenitor (12. Februar 2005)

Ich weiß was er gemacht hat, ich kenn ihn nämlich persönlich.

Wenn nicht, was hältst du von dem "Stolen - Half-Inch" von Moshcore


----------



## rekay (12. Februar 2005)

ne alson felt is einfach schwer und sonst nix...man denkt aber wenn man sich nicht auskennt grundsätzlich ''woa felt super marke'' aber schau dir ma dagegen die wethepeople, eastern oder twenty bmx'es an...!


----------



## s1c (12. Februar 2005)

fahre ja auch ein felt, finde es aber bei weitem nich so schwer wie die WTP (die ich kenne)

aber is gewöhnungssache


----------



## rekay (12. Februar 2005)

s1c schrieb:
			
		

> fahre ja auch ein felt, finde es aber bei weitem nich so schwer wie die WTP (die ich kenne)
> 
> aber is gewöhnungssache


ja die teueren felt werden schon etwas leichter..... und wenn man viel dran macht kriegt man die billigen auch relativ leicht...aber sehn auch nich so gut aus  find ich...


----------



## Moenitor (12. Februar 2005)

Wisst ihr

Ich brauche ein BMX habe aber nich viel Geld weil ich noch Schüler bin da wäre ein Felt für 150 oder 130 natürlich schon gut, zudem es ja wenig gefahren wurde.


----------



## s1c (12. Februar 2005)

rekay schrieb:
			
		

> ja die teueren felt werden schon etwas leichter..... und wenn man viel dran macht kriegt man die billigen auch relativ leicht...aber sehn auch nich so gut aus  find ich...


ich bin auch kein "gewichtsnazi" was mal wieder meine "fat chain" beweist.

An meinem 24" sieht das schon wieder bisschen anders aus, das mach ich lieder leicht, aber mein bmx is halt schon recht schwer =) ka wieso, hab halt nur schwere parts dran


----------



## derFisch (12. Februar 2005)

Ich glaub du wirst mehr Spass haben, wenn du dir direkt ein vernünftiges Bmx holst. Sonst wirst du wohl damit anfangen das Ding nach und nach aufzurüsten und dabei weitaus mehr Geld verlieren! 
Also lieber was gutes kaufen!
Das Addict von Wtp soll zB ganz gut sein und kostet nur 400.


----------



## s1c (12. Februar 2005)

okay ich gebs zu, das base 20" war ********... aber dadurch das es so ******** war.. hat man mehr mit der technischen materie sich ausseinander gesetzt, also  halt viel reparieren, welche teile besser sind, usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclon3 (12. Februar 2005)

rekay schrieb:
			
		

> ne alson felt is einfach schwer und sonst nix...man denkt aber wenn man sich nicht auskennt grundsätzlich ''woa felt super marke'' aber schau dir ma dagegen die wethepeople, eastern oder twenty bmx'es an...!



Felt = schwer? Es gibt auch noch andere Sachen von Felt, außer billig Komplettbikes. Und wenn du dir nen Custom Bike mit Felt Parts zusammenschraubst, wird das sicherlich auch eine sehr geile Kiste (und auch leicht). Guck dir z.b. mal Jürgen Funk (Felt-Teamfahrer aus Aachen).. der fährt größtenteils Felt Teile und geht seeeeeehr steil!


----------



## derFisch (12. Februar 2005)

s1c schrieb:
			
		

> okay ich gebs zu, das base 20" war ********... aber dadurch das es so ******** war.. hat man mehr mit der technischen materie sich ausseinander gesetzt, also  halt viel reparieren, welche teile besser sind, usw.


 jo mag sein, aber wenn du wenig Geld ausgeben willst, ist das der falsche Weg!


----------



## rekay (12. Februar 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Felt = schwer? Es gibt auch noch andere Sachen von Felt, außer billig Komplettbikes. Und wenn du dir nen Custom Bike mit Felt Parts zusammenschraubst, wird das sicherlich auch eine sehr geile Kiste (und auch leicht). Guck dir z.b. mal Jürgen Funk (Felt-Teamfahrer aus Aachen).. der fährt größtenteils Felt Teile und geht seeeeeehr steil!


ja klar bin jetz nur von den komplettbikes ausgegangen . . .  sry


----------



## cryptic. (12. Februar 2005)

Hi,

willst du mit dem Rad haupsächlich fahren, oder solls nur als 2. oder 3. Rad dienen?
Das Ethic ist echt nicht das leichste Rad, aber siehs einfach als training^^

Ich hab vor ca. nem Jahr mit dem Heretic angefangen (1teil. Kurbel, plastig Pedalen etc.^^). Habs dann nach und nach aufgebaut, war aber unterm Strich auf jeden Fall teuer, als wenn ich ein besseres Komplettrad von WTP oder so gekauft hätte

gr33tz


----------



## konamann (16. Februar 2005)

nee bitte lass das . zum glück hab ich meinen alten post wiedergefunden, is jetz das vierte mal...:
hab mir vor genau einem jahr ein felt ethic gekauft, mtb-quereinsteiger war ich. das wog dann 17 kg bei 300.
1. Tretlager hinüber: 30
2. Lenker gebrochen: 60
3. Bremsen haben eh nie gefunzt: 25
4. Kettenblatt (allerdings 44T) gnadenlos verbogen, 
5. Vorderradnabe ausgeschlagen (keine SB-Lager),
6. Hinterradnabe festgefressen (keine SB-Lager),
7. Ritzel im A.,
8. Hinterbau verbogen, dass der Reifen ca 10° versetzt zum Sattelrohr stand.

warum bei 4.-8. kein Preis mehr steht: 
9. WTP Thrillseeker PRO 2005: 750

nix mehr klappern und tägliche schraubsessions, um das Rad am laufen zu halten.

nur so, was das austauschen der defekten teile am alten rad gekostet hätte:
neuer LRS: 250
neuer Rahmen: 300
Ritzel: 25
Kettenblatt: 60

Sind wir schon bei 635.
leg die in ein Komplettbike an und du wirst keine probleme mehr haben.

ich hoffe das hat dir was geholfen...
nimm dir 500 als untergrenzen, 600 als Standart. Dann wirst du den Spaß erleben, den kleine Räder machen können.

mfg Andi


----------



## s.roettger (25. Februar 2005)

evtl. hilft euch ja diese seite weiter   link bmx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (25. Februar 2005)

sorry aber siehe oben...


----------



## Rune Roxx (25. Februar 2005)

Ich hatte auch mal seeehr kurzzeitig ein Ethic und obwohl ich fast NICHTS damit gemacht habe, kann ich bestätigen:

- Das Rad ist dermaßen schwer, dass man es kaum vom Boden wegbekommt. Falls man es überhaupt schafft, es aus dem Keller zu tragen
- Die Anbauteile wie Sattelstütze und Lenker knicken weg, wenn man sie böse anschaut
- Falls es noch die 1pc Kurbel ist gilt Statement [2] auch für diese uneingeschränkt
- Mit dem Ethic kannst du trotz Bremsen Brakeless-Erfahrungen sammeln

Preis war für mich auch ein Thema, da das Bike zum Citycruisen/Einkaufen etc war und damit ein Diebstahl nicht gerade unwahrscheinlich war... aber vom heutigen Standpunkt betrachtet war das Mist.


----------



## konamann (26. Februar 2005)

is schon die geschmiedete 3pc. die arme halten, (solltens bei dem gewicht auch...) sind glaubich die einzigen teile die an dem rad gehalten ham...
aber der rest is schmarrn.


----------

